# 0.O



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know what to think....o.0




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1287873304571700


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think it's pretty amazing.


----------



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

As long as they are washing the udders before and doing frequent health checks I think it's pretty cool that they can milk that many a day.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Blows my mind! I can't imagine the chaos that could ensue...lol


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I just started laughing when I saw the one lone brown goat and then I couldn't stop giggling through the rest of it...just imagining the one goat that doesn't look like any of the others......



Idk why that just struck me as so stinkin hilarious!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thats a lotta goats! How cool to own all that! Imagine the kidding areas! And the breeding sheds. Whew! And I get worn out taking care of my group, I only have about 90 right now.
(I do not milk that many, yet. Most are bred yearlings and older does. Plus 14 bucks and a few old pet Kiko wethers).


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I only have FOUR and get exhausted! ;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wowza, that is sure a lot of goats. :shocked:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

wow, I don't know what to think either. I would like to see where they put all that milk though.:chin:


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I think the goats are on the table a long time. Lots of dollars for equipment not needed


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You'd have to have some type of system like that with that many goats. The only thing is I don't see udders being washed.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In a commercial set up udders are washed and teat dipped 10 minutes before milking to allow the disinfectant to work. So, they bring a group from the pens, run them through an aisle way where there are 2 guys washing udders, dipping teats, milking two squirts into the strip cup, and sending them into a clean room. They stay 10 minutes ahead of the milkers to get everyone cleaned and primed.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

That was very interesting but not for me. I got four that are bred and five that are not and that's enough for me. lol


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Question: teat dip before or after the first squirts? Or is that interchangeable?


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting this! Very interesting and the goats look to be in good order. I wonder how they spend the rest of their time when not coming in for milking? Feedlot or turned out to graze - and that number of goats would need a lot of acres! 
camooweal


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Kupla said:


> As long as they are washing the udders before and doing frequent health checks I think it's pretty cool that they can milk that many a day.


Yeah, I agree.



deerbunnyfarm said:


> I just started laughing when I saw the one lone brown goat and then I couldn't stop giggling through the rest of it...just imagining the one goat that doesn't look like any of the others......
> Idk why that just struck me as so stinkin hilarious!


:lol: it's not just you! Then there is one with a salt and pepper look, too.

My problem is that you can see on the right-hand platform where the goats enter the stalls and there is no one cleaning their teats...albeit they look very clean, there doesn't even look to be someone stripping them. I guess that's where the filters and the ultra pasteurization comes in?



goathiker said:


> In a commercial set up udders are washed and teat dipped 10 minutes before milking to allow the disinfectant to work. So, they bring a group from the pens, run them through an aisle way where there are 2 guys washing udders, dipping teats, milking two squirts into the strip cup, and sending them into a clean room. They stay 10 minutes ahead of the milkers to get everyone cleaned and primed.


Ohhhh...now that makes a lot more sense than what the video showed! I was getting seriously grossed out. :lol:
Thanks, goathiker! You are a treasure trove of knowledge! :thumb: How do you do it?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...I felt the same way about the washing. Before I say it's too cool,I'd wanna see their other accommodations. But they didn't look bad...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's the other half of the video, it shows the barn some what. On most large dairies, the animals never go outside. They stay in free roam barns clean, dry, and parasite free.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ok, that's awesome


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh the expressions on their faces!! Such personality! Kinda bums me out that someone isn't loving on each one of them every single day.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow! And I thought 3 in milk was hard work!!! I think this is just amazing! I love In the second video the one that just stands there staring at the camera person!


----------



## justamerefarm (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow!! Multi million operation! Way out of my league. Interesting though and the goats look really healthy although somewhat generic. They never go outside??


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

They've had those carousels for many years, for both cattle and goats/sheep. The animal wears a computer chip on their collar that id's them, so the amount of milk is recorded and it also tells another computer how much grain to give them and it's automatically dumped into the feeder. One rotation is usually all it takes to completely milk out the animal. I got to see the workings of the cattle carousel in person, it was really cool.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, they actually have these now... No human labor involved at all, the cow is allowed to come in three times a day on her own schedule. All her data is kept in the central computer.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

You know, as cool as that looks...when animals no longer need humans..._*that*_ is when the androids take over.
Has anyone verified these robots to observe the Three Laws?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Self aware milking robots and then Skynet???


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Crazy unbelievable....I think it's cool....and necessary for the way we commercial farm now, but call me old fashioned, I'd still like to see Gramma milkin' Bessie every mornin'! :lol:


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

goathiker said:


> Self aware milking robots and then Skynet???


:ROFL: but it always starts somewhere innocuous.


----------

